# post pictures of before keto to after..show your results¬



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

just looking for starting pictures then finished picutres of dieting, preferably keto or dave palumbo

thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

medici999 said:


> just looking for starting pictures then finished picutres of dieting, preferably keto or dave palumbo
> 
> thanks


 search my vid on youtube "sizar20"


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

this is me after my keto diet, last cycle i did, i was going to come off keto diet and start bulking and adding carbs again but i thought NAH!!! so ive stook to keto diet this cycle and even more shredded than this picture now lol, i really need to update my blog!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BIFF bugger off we can see your pic in ure avi haha it makes me sick. abs are awesome mate. stop keto dieting an put some size on you will look immense.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

i think he looks immense now!! no real need to get bigger biff, what are the advantages of using like test and tren on keto like you did? just so you dont lose muscle?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

My avvi is the result of a CKD.


----------

